# Bibury, Glos.



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Took the family for a walk round Bibury today, was bloody cold and a bit overcast, so the pics could have all benefited from a tripod, but it wouldn't have been a walk then!

Too cold for the trout farm though, so didn't feed the fish today.


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

What a beatiful place.... Nice pics..


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like a really nice place. Excellent pics too :thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Pass through Bibury a lot, its ruined visually by the cars though! trout Farm is a must and The Swan ain't too bad!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a nice pub meal in the Catherine Wheel(?) up the hill a bit a few years back. Lovely little pub from memory.

I love Eastleach (with the Clapper Bridge) and Southrop too, both lovely photographic Cotswold villages.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great shots. Is it anywhere near Avening? Have family in Avening and Minchinhampton. Looks very similar, although I suppose it would with the Cotswold stone and all.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Probably about 20 odd miles from Michinhampton. As Brazo says though, if you go there, you have to do the trout farm!


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like an stunning location... nice shots too...


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

That place looks idilic :argie:

Beautiful shots mate


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Probably about 20 odd miles from Michinhampton. As Brazo says though, if you go there, you have to do the trout farm!


Will do. I'm up there regularly. Lovely part of the world.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Shiny said:


> I had a nice pub meal in the Catherine Wheel(?) up the hill a bit a few years back. Lovely little pub from memory.
> 
> I love Eastleach (with the Clapper Bridge) and Southrop too, both lovely photographic Cotswold villages.


Catherine Wheel was a Marstons pub but has just been bought by the owners of a very expensive hotel nearby (think Kate Moss and Liz Hurley) so prices and to be fair food quality will shoot up but it will no longer be the place for a cost effective pub lunch - only fine dining!

Southrop also has A Swan Inn iirc and Eastleach has the Victoria Inn - quite nice to be honest!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I remember the Catherine Wheel having low ceilings and almost like cubby holes? I've not been to Bibury for years to be honest, but this year rather than wasting Sundays, we are going to get the kids out and about, even if it is just for a swim at the Oasis. I could do with the exercise too! lol!

Southrop was one of my favourite places as a kid (yes i led an exciting life! lol!), dad used to park down the slip road to the side of the bridge and me and my sister used to go paddling and bouncing pebbles across the stream.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Beautiful place, do like the Cotswolds. Good pics Lloyd, but looks flipping chilly... :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It was Mick, the boys took their cameras and realised that gloves and cameras don't go, so their hands were freezing when we got back to the car!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I went down the Oasis for the first time in about 15 years recently - all i can say is you go down a lot faster when your a 'heavier' adult!!!!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Did you go on the new slide that goes round the pool too?

The kids love it, but they prefer Coral Reef in Bracknell, especially in the summer when you can swim through a tunnel in the building to the outside pool!


----------

